# Remote Medical Biller



## Georgetta Stuck (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking for Remote Medical Billing position. 

GEORGETTA STUCK, AGS
33990 D Street, Eugene, OR 97405
Home: (541) 746-1260  
georgettastuck@yahoo.com

SUMMARY
I have a pleasant-outgoing personality. In addition, to my pleasant personality, I am comfortable talking on the phone and using a multi-line phone system. I am comfortable scheduling appointments, and dealing with credit card machines and cash. I have experience verifying insurance plans: Commercial, Medicaid, and Medicare (traditional and med advantage). I also have experience in collecting monies due to: (copay, co-insurance, and deductibles) I have experience doing charge entry, charge verification, and state submitting. I am a member of AAPC. I am able to use multiple tabs while on the computer. I am familiar with maintaining spreadsheets. I have experience with payroll, travel reimbursement, Mileage reimbursement, marketing expenditures, petty cash, invoices, and office supplies. In addition, I am a team player and a self-starter.

HIGHLIGHTS
Insurance Verification	Generating reports
Collecting Copays	Charge entry
Creating and maintaining new patient charts	State Submit
Data Entry	Bank deposits
Ordering supplies	


                                                                      EXPERIENCE
PACIFIC HOME HEALTH AND HOSPICE
Springfield, OR
Office Specialist	05/2013 to Current
My responsibilities as an office specialist is to provide administrative assistance to the Administrator, Medical Biller, and Director. As and office specialist I am the billing liaison and I do all charge verifications, state submits, Prior authorizations and reports. I verify all new patients? insurance eligibility and benefits. I post patient payments and discuss owed and past due balances. I do all prior authorizations. I appropriately route phone calls, creating and editing new employees and patient charts. I maintain spreadsheets, process invoices, monitor employees? breaks and coordinate travel and hotel accommodations. I assist marketing by coordinating, conferences and luncheons. I assist with preparing, and distributing materials: client care conferences, and census reports. I also take inventory of office supplies and order them. In addition to these things, I maintain the nursing schedule when the patient care coordinator is on vacation or sick.

OREGON TLC
Springfield, OR
Receptionist	05/2012 to 03/2013
As Oregon TLC's receptionist I answered phone calls and returned them.  I collected deductibles, coinsurances, copays, DOS, and on account payments. I posted payments. I reprocessed claims. I also did all Prior Authorizations. I tallied up all cash and made weekly bank deposits. I took inventory and ordered supplies. I scheduled different types of appointments for patients and luncheons for drug reps. I ordered all meals for luncheons. I processed referrals and medical records requests. I started new patient charts in the EMR system and the paper chart. Because of my previous experience as a Med Aide I ordered medication refills.

BAYBERRY COMMONS
Springfield, OR
Med Aide	01/2008 to 02/2009 
As Lead Med Aide I managed 3 to 4 other employees and passed all resident medications. I marketed in the evening by
giving tours to prospective residents and their families. I provided them with up to date information about the facility and
current brochures to jog there memory for later. I scheduled transportation and doctors? appointments. I maintained and
created charts for residents. I answered the phones and took messages. I accepted rent checks in place of Administrator.

NEW HORIZONS IN-HOME CARE
Eugene, OR
Caregiver	03/2007 to 02/2008 
I assisted individuals from all different backgrounds with activities of daily living, in their homes. My duties consisted of
charting for the company so that they could bill accurately and adjust care plans as needed. I assisted with Marketing by
modeling good work ethics so that we would receive positive feedback from patients and word of mouth referral. 

GEORGE M SUTTON RV
Eugene, OR
House Keeping	03/2006 to 01/2007 
I cleaned offices, bathrooms and trailers that were on the lot. I made the trailers look more appealing to customers by
decorating them with candles, dish towels, bathroom accessories and bedroom decor.

EMERALD VALLEY ASSISTED LIVING
Eugene, OR
Med Aide	09/2005 to 04/2006
My duties were making sure patients received their medicine on time and monitoring any colds, cuts, or unusual
behavior. Medicine included scheduled medications and PRNs. I dealt with the pharmacy and residents primary care
doctors on a regular basis. I also helped with serving meals, helping with activities of daily living and updating resident
charts with any necessary data.

COOS CURRY TRANSITIONAL HOUSE
Coos Bay, OR
Care Giver	 09/2002 to 08/2005 
I assisted developmentally disabled adults with activities of daily living. I scheduled doctor?s appointments and outings for
residents. I also took them to their doctors? appointments, helped them with social situations, and grocery shopping. I
helped with cooking as well as housekeeping. I was responsible for the petty cash that was on hand in the house. I
Attained receipts for any money spent with petty cash. I also assisted with ordering and passing medications.

TRINITY SERVICES
Reno, NV
Care Giver	 08/2000 to 09/2002 
I helped develop mentally disabled adults with daily activities. I drove clients to and from work and out into the
community to do activities. I prepared meals, cleaned house and did laundry. I filled in for shopping when the lead
shopper was not available.

EDUCATION
ASSOCIATE OF GENERAL STUDIES	2013
Lane Community College, Eugene, OR, USA
HUMAN RECORDS TECHNOLOGY	2012
Lane Community College, Eugene, OR, USA
MEDICAL BILLING AND CODING	2012
Lane Community College, Eugene, OR, USA

TECHNICAL SKILLS
Skills	
Microsoft Word	6	
Power Point	6	
Excel	              4	
Linux	              2	
Google Docs	2	
Centricity	              1
Open Office	2	
Flow Cast	              1	
Health Care First Enterprise edition	1	
Copier	              6	
Fax	              6	
Scanner	              6	




Debbie Bates, Physical Therapist
Cell: (510) 919-5614

Zelma Randles, Previous Employer
Home: (541) 461-3566

John Hollan, Lead Client Relationship Specialist
Cell: (541) 337-9249

Candice Acuff, Administrative Assistant
Cell: (775) 379-8738


----------

